# Wanting to adopt an adult



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello! I've been searching for months for that perfect golden. I've came across a few but none seem to work out. One lady stated her husband and child were allergic to the dog yet she wanted $600 for her 1 year old who wasn't fixed. I said mmm... sorry? 
There is a golden rescue or two here in WV but I don't want to spend $300 either. I MUCH rather pay that to a rescue than to a single person but that will put me low on cash since I just got married and I'm big on getting vet checked right away.
I'd LOVE to find a free or close to free house broken golden who is good with cats since we have an adored indoor cat. But I guess it's going to take some time and a lot of searching!
I wish a golden would show up at a local shelter so I could actually help save a pup but so far i'm not finding any that I like.  

I use to be a vet tech and a dog groomer so i'm far from new with dogs. I'm totaly done with dealing with puppies though lol It wouldn't be so bad if it was just me here to train the pup but when you have you and your husband with totaly different training meathods it doesn't work what so ever!

So if anyone sees a golden in need of a home that is good with cats and house trained please let me know! [email protected] I live near Charleston, WV so I can go to KY, OH, or WV

thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

PLEASE CHECK out *Almost Heaven Golden Ret. Rescue in Delbray, WV!!
CAROL has so many great dogs!!

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/*

*Here are all the golden ret. rescues in all states!

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html*

WOULD YOU CONSIDER A 7-8 year old female in a KY SHELTER?
Gold. Ret. Female Senior in KENTUCKY Kill Shelter 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another Golden Ret. in Need.
I emld. As Good As Gold, and Grrand for her. 
Please email more!

Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 8:07:33 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: SENIOR GOLDEN RET. FEMALE-ANIMAL SHELTER-FLOYD COUNTY KY

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14698110


[
Kelly 

Golden Retriever
Large Senior Female Dog 
Click to see
full size

click here for her topic here on Gold. Ret. Forum
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=64614


Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo More About Kelly
Kelly is an older Golden Retriever (probably 7 or 8) with the personality and heart of a saint. She was found on the side of the road by a dear friend of the shelter and brought in to us so that we could find her a home. She is one of the curly type (some Canadian Golden maybe?) and is extremely sweet and trusting. This girl is as gentle as a lamb and would love to be your best friend for the rest of her life. She'd make a REALLY GREAT best friend. If you are interested in this dog/puppy and want additional information (Still available?? Anything not contained in current description??) please call the shelter staff direct at 606-886-3189. PLEASE DO NOT e-mail for particulars. All adult dogs adopted from shelter are bathed and dipped, given all shots, including rabies, are spayed or neutered and have been tested for the presence of heart worms before leaving the shelter. Adoption fee is $50 for puppies too young for rabies vaccinations and $60 for dogs old enough to be vaccinated for Rabies. Dogs being adopted out of state (to rescue organizations for example) require veterinary Health Certification. There is a $10 fee for this in addition to the adoption fee. 
My Contact InfoAnimal Shelter - Floyd County KY 
Prestonsburg, KY 
606-886-3189 
[email protected] 
See more pets from Animal Shelter - Floyd County KY 
Attached Images


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I actually took a trip down to my local shelter and found a 1 year old female golden mix. He let me take her out and let her loose in a play area. He put some kittens next to her and she just sniffed but the kittens hissed lol once we were outside a cat walked right up to her and started rubbing on her face. She just sat there confused and sniffed the cat. lol was so cute  While walking her around she tried to stay by my side and kept looking to me for directions. VERY good sign. The cat took off running and yup she tried to go after it until I made the "ehh" sound and she stopped and went right back to my side.
She still seems to have a lot of puppy in her which is fine. No idea if she's house trained but i'm ok with that. The husband said she has to be..... she will be... He's works during the day and I have some days off so that'll be training days 
No collar on her and she was timid around the male who was helping me. If he made any quick movements she hunched down in fear... hmm...

I leave saying I have to make sure it's ok with the hubby. I text him and he says I always get my way no matter how he feels so I might as well. lol we wanted to "foster" her so if things DIDN'T work out she can be returned.

I go back after buying dog food and a leash and coller. Another guy starts filling out my paperwork and then stops... "oh uhm we have to wait 5 days to see if anyone claims her. I'm so sorry I just noticed she's a stray". Well CRAP!!!!!
So hopefully come monday she'll still be there and i'll be there as soon as they open to get her! 

No collar.. timid.. not fixed... she'll for sure be better off with me!! :crosses fingers:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope this works out for all of you!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Can I just suggest looking at EVERY GR Rescue organization. The people on this forum have literally gotten dogs across county before. It's not an impossible task. Look everywhere, and we will help you out if we need to.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I know it sounds bad but I really don't have $200 to spend on adopting a dog. I wouldn't mind paying a small fee now and then giving a small amount every month to keep helping out. Less for my husband to complain about 

I went from always having at least $2k in the bank to having at least $100 in the bank. Getting married was expencive!!! Have to rebuild my funds!! But he's worth it.

I do hope this little girl works out for me too. I'd love to have a full bred GR but i've actually had more luck with mix dogs.. so who knows.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is something else for you to think about. The purchase price of the dog is the least expensive part of owning one. Food, vet bills, toys, etc, etc, etc. You might want to consider starting a new thread asking some of the forum members how much they spend on the care of their 4 legged family members. I take in rescued goldens. I get them because their original owners no longer want them (hard to imagine but it is true) for a variety of reasons and cost of upkeep is just one of those reasons. I never give away these dogs. $200 is the least amount that I would charge because I believe if you get a dog for free, you are under the mistaken impression that they are indeed free. Nothing could be further from the truth. Look at some of the threads from members whose pups are not healthy. Ask how much their vet bills run for tests and medicines. If you are not able to financially handle that now, it might not be a good time to get a pup. They are not disposable. It is a commitment for the lifetime of the animal. I don't mean to throw a monkey wrench into your plans, just a reality check.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just keep in mind that the rescue you get (if it's reputable) is spayed/neutered, current on vaccinations, tested for HW (treated if necessary), same for tick borne diseases (depending on the area). Even you get a "free" golden off of Craigs List, you'll pay way more to have the dog vetted than having gone through a rescue. Plus with rescue, you get matched with the best fit & not having to settle for what's available which may or may not be the best fit. While it sounds like you'll be the primary caregiver, you need to make sure your husband is ready for a special needs pup (that's a lot of stress to put on a new marriage if he isn't ready for it). And as someone else stated, it costs money to raise a healthy dog...what happens if the dog you get gets sick? Can you pay for the treatment? Something as simple as tummy problems & ear infections can add up quickly in vet bills. Not trying to dissuade you from rescuing that shelter girl, but you need to look down the line & make sure this is the right move for your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Also keep in mind, a dog you adopt from a rescue will have all the vetting done already, you won't need to spay/neuter or vaccinate. Usually any other health issues have been dealt with prior to being up for adoption too. The adoption cost may well be much lower than your initial vetting costs for a dog from a shelter.

I am not trying to discourage you from adopting from the shelter at all, those dogs need out desperately so I hope you can adopt this girl you've found.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm the proud owner of a Craiglist dog -- asking price $200. When we met, I handed over $ they just waived it off (wife did end up accepting it!) -- money requested was to assure person was serious about dog - if ya couldn't afford $200, couldn't afford a dog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulaions.*

congratulations

Tell us about your dog and pics too, when you get a chance.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I can afford $200 I just don't want to. I much rather have than money in the account in case something happend. I've owned dogs before and have always kept them in top shape. I've owned horses before - THATS expencive. Most of my vet bills for my horse were ALWAYS over $500 and I did my own shots. But my animals are my children. 

I much rather have someone keep that money aside for that "just in case" kind of thing. But thats just me.

This pup at the shelter will be able to be spayed for free and get all her first set of shots with me for free. I'll have to get her HW tested and get her started on prevention though which isn't a big deal. I'd like her to be looked at by my vet anyways.

The husband just hates when a dog has to sit outside in a backyard alone. Yet at the same time he doesn't want an untrained dog in the house. I don't like being at the house alone when he goes on his business trips and I miss having a dog to go places with me. The dog park is so much fun to go to when you have an energetic ball of fun that loves to play with other pups.

I was working 2 and about to have 3 jobs but i'm about to quit my full time job where I worked 24 hours a day in another county. Now i'm going 2 part time jobs RIGHT down the road from my house. So even if I work more 24 hour shifts I can stop by the house and take care of her. I'm hoping to get hire at the 12 hour a day job so I work 2 days in a row then off two days in a row and yet still be home at night. Either way i'll be able to see her every day  
But yea money will never be an issue. I'm just one of those who doesn't like to spend much on things. I mean come on I wont spend more than $20 on a pair of jeans.. lol and i'm 25 years old! Now stuff with my motorcycle.. the helmet I want is $800 but thats freakin nuts. All just for a nice paint job.

Ok i'm rambeling now so I don't have to go to the gym. I'm being lazy and taking it out on the forum. 
I miss running with a dog too.. well.. walking since most dogs see a critter and forget i'm running there.. my friends great dane made a HORRIBLE speed bump. Hurt me.. scared her.. She did lick me better though.



on edit- I can afford $200 after tomorrow.. hah but wedding is all paid off so the money will start building now.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> congratulations
> 
> Tell us about your dog and pics too, when you get a chance.


 If I get her there will be many many pics. For the longest time I had more pics of our cat on my myspace page than of my husband and I. Only our wedding pics out number his pics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopting*

So you are adopting a pup from the shelter?
What Shelter.
Is there a pic of him or her?
So Happy to hear you are adopting.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check post 3 Karen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duh!!*

Duh!!

JUST checked post 3 and see it is a Golden Mix from your shelter you are going to adopt.

I would call there tomorrow and make sure they know you are coming on Monday, so they don't put to sleep.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

ok, i don't post much, but when it comes to adopting a shelter dog or trying to rescue a dog, i need to put my 2 cents in. first off, you will be pretty lucky to find your perfect golden for free, not that it can't
happen, like i said you would be lucky. you say you don't want to pay a rescue, do you know what rescues do for the dogs in their care? a fully vetted, healthy, housetrained,temperment tested dog. the fee for a rescue dog is usually so far below the cost of the care. adopting a shelter dog is fantastic, but being housetrained is always questionable. any new dog will go through a transition period, even if housetrained. you seem to be working alot, where will your dog be when you are working? 12 hour shifts are way to long to leave any dog alone.coming home for lunch is not really the solution. your husband does not seem to be 100% for this idea. i really think you need to really think about what you want, you just got married, finances seem questionable, and you work alot.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I got her  she's a sweet little girl but is afraid of platic bags, loud noises, and fast movements. She stayed all day with me yesterday and slept beside the bed last night. Even starts to whine when she wants out. She was amazed at the tv when I turned it on. She got the squeeky part of a toy and looked at it with the cutest face wonder where it came from. 

I work but have a lot of days off at the same time. I work today but not again till next week. Plenty of play time. 
The husband just hates when dogs just sit outside and he has this idea that this dog will do the same. But she's an adult and very very smart. I don't see why she can't be in the house while were home. While at work she has a good sized fenced yard with a HUGE dog house. Although I need to buy her a comfy bed. 

I'd post pics but I'm on my cell phone and don't have access to em. I'll post later. 

She still doesn't have a name. My husband is out of town and I want him to help chose. And she goes to get fix tues


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lil*

Lil

Congratulations. So you adopted the Golden Ret. from the shelter?

Glad if you did.

What do you mean your husband wants her to live outside?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought you said you husband wouldn't let her in if she were not housetrained. I would bring her in and keep her with me as much as possible.


----------

